

Acid-state + IxSet + data-lens = fully native Haskell, NoSQL cloud DB  - maxcan
http://www.happstack.com/docs/crashcourse/AcidState.html

======
reirob
Thanks for that post! I was looking for some tutorial that explains IxSet.
Will try out the code.

